# Manilpulated Credit card Transaction



## Auriol (11 Aug 2006)

During Cork week I bought a t-shirt from an England based shop (part of a quite a large, well set up company); using my credit card, the price was displayed in euro (€35) and I signed the authorisation to debit my account €35. When I got my statement I found that I had been charged £25 which converted into €37.20. I am not particularly concerned about the extra money I was charged; rather the manner in which my transaction was manipulated in this way. I still have my receipt with my signature for €35. 
I brought this to the attention of the office of consumer affairs who said that is was not in their juristiction as they do not have a permanent base in Ireland, and the Euopean Consumer Centre said it wasn't in theirs  because the transaction took place between the two parties in Ireland. I am annoyed that I don;t have an avenue to complain about this. Any ideas as to who will listen this complaint (apart from the,shop who I have informed)


----------



## Humpback (11 Aug 2006)

Auriol said:


> I am annoyed that I don;t have an avenue to complain about this. Any ideas as to who will listen this complaint (apart from the,shop who I have informed)


 
I'm sure if you disputed the transaction with your credit card company, particularly since you have the signed receipt, that you'd get some satisfaction.


----------



## roxy (11 Aug 2006)

Auriol said:


> During Cork week


 
What in the name of God is Cork week?


----------



## mf1 (11 Aug 2006)

Huge Sailing Event. 

mf


----------



## Seagull (11 Aug 2006)

You might also like to mention this to the gardai as I'm sure some kind of crime is involved, whether it be fraud, theft or something else.


----------



## Butter (21 Aug 2006)

Go to your credit card company and tell them you have the signed receipt for €35.  A similiar thing happened to me when I signed a credit card receipt in a restaurant and when it came through the total on the bill was for €20 more than I had signed for.  I didn't even have the receipt anymore but contacted the credit card company who chased up the restaurant and asked them to produce the signed docket, which they did for the lower amount which I had actually signed.  I was refunded the €20.  I still don't know how they managed to put it through at €20 extra but I really think it was fraud.  It's not the monetary value so much as the principle involved.


----------



## RainyDay (21 Aug 2006)

Restaurants will often update the amount of the bill after signing when a tip is added to the credit card receipt. Of course, they should always be able to show a signed docket for the updated amount in these cases.


----------

